# Kono HD2 - worth the money .. and wait?



## alterwisser (Mar 31, 2015)

Kono Laser and especially the HD2 seem to have a cult following, but recently I have heard more and more opinions saying that Konosuke is doing a great job with marketing and promoting a knife that is essentially not as great (still good) as people think.

What's your take?

I have contacted Konosuke to see when and how specific HD2's would be available (Nakiri and longer Petty) and they don't even know, seems like months ... that's also what I've heard from various vendors.

I was looking to get a Kono down the road and re-handle it as I think they look kind of bland with the standard handle ... not sure if there are any alternatives out there to an HD2


----------



## MrOli (Mar 31, 2015)

Konosukes aren't exactly easy to find around my parts so I went for the Kotetsu line by Shibata, great alternative is you want a laser. I will find the right Kono at some point though!


----------



## chinacats (Mar 31, 2015)

Marketing hype...buy something else.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 31, 2015)

alterwisser said:


> There are several:
> 
> Gesshin Ginga from Japanese Knife Imports (KKF vendor)
> 
> ...


----------



## wind88 (Mar 31, 2015)

I quite enjoy using my Kono HD2 gyuto and petty. I bought both from Tosho (KKF vendor) and they come with free saya.


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't know if I would wait for an hd2 but would definitely wait for a Fujiyama series konosuke. Love those knives


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 31, 2015)

Owned a kono hd2, gesshin ginga and kon fuji, out of all those the fuji was a hell of a knife. Not specifically a lazer like the hd2 or the ginga but out of all these its the only one i regret selling.

That said, is the Kono hd2 worth it? Yeah, i would say so if you cant buy a ginga (all out of stock again) and dont want to pay the increased price for the Suisin and the Tadatsuna comparatively....

At the same price i thought the Ginga fit and finish was better and could buy it first based on this but if you can find an hd2 like at Tosho and the Ginga is still out i would buy it (hd2). Performance wise i thought both were very good.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Mar 31, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mizuno Hontanren (Swedish stainless) from Japanese Chefs Knife



I think that Swedish Stainless Furinkazan (JCK own brand) is also one of the cousins. Some forum member said that they were good lasers and promised review, but none followed.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 31, 2015)

I love my suisin I got it from jki Jon had a really good price on them when I bought mine. I beat the piss out of that knife and it's really durable for being a laser.


----------



## MrOli (Mar 31, 2015)

Slightly off topic but do laser Konosukes have a bit of flex in them?


----------



## wind88 (Mar 31, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Slightly off topic but do laser Konosukes have a bit of flex in them?



I don't feel much flex in my kono hd2 240mm gyuto but I've seen others commented on how its got too much flex for their liking. So I think it really depends on the person and the knives it's being compared to.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a Kono HD gyuto--very nice knife. Their price has risen a fair amount since they first got big. Still nice knives, but with the price increase, there are more viable competitors. Kono HD2 is still significantly less than Suisin Inox Honyaki (though SIH come with sayas). 
Recently Jon told me that JKI current stock of SIH was the last he'd have.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am thinking to maybe just buy a used one or a Petty if they'd become available and go for a different Nakiri/Gyuto down the road. I actually had my eye on a Wa-Sujihiki 270mm from Sakai Yusuke ...


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 31, 2015)

lots of love for the Fuji series though it seems ... any specific one (White #1, #2 or Blue #2)?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine was a white #2, very reactive as a fair warning but was wonderful in all other regards


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've had and really liked all their steels on the Fujiyama series


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 31, 2015)

Also,

Just as a question to those that found the Kono HD2 stuff to be over-rated or not worth the money or more hype than performance, which of the other lasers/similar knives have you used and why did you prefer them? I know I'm not the OP but I'm honestly interested in this and so far no one that has had this stance has said specifically WHY they feel this way in compared to other options out there (Suisin Inox Honyaki, Tadatsuna Inox, Gesshin Ginga, Sakai Yusuke)


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> I think that Swedish Stainless Furinkazan (JCK own brand) is also one of the cousins. Some forum member said that they were good lasers and promised review, but none followed.



That was me sorry. I had a guy at work who had one but he quit before I could borrow it long enough to do a proper review. From my very brief use of it I can assure you it's in the same league as the other well known lasers. It performed very much the same as a kono hd2 I used to own. Pretty much identical profile and weight. It came with a saya and crazy polished spine and choil. Small machi gap also.


----------



## MrOli (Apr 1, 2015)

Geo87 said:


> That was me sorry. I had a guy at work who had one but he quit before I could borrow it long enough to do a proper review. From my very brief use of it I can assure you it's in the same league as the other well known lasers. It performed very much the same as a kono hd2 I used to own. Pretty much identical profile and weight. It came with a saya and crazy polished spine and choil. Small machi gap also.



Same maker maybe? I would love to know who the crafsmen behind Konosuke are...Masakage work the same way as Kono but they identify the person responsible for each line.


----------



## Ruso (Apr 1, 2015)

I have the HD2 and its a nice knife. Very good fit and finish and a good performer. May be a tad overpriced, but still a good buy IMO.


----------



## vai777 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a 300mm sujihiki... worth every penny, EVERY SINGLE CENT!!!!


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 3, 2015)

When I first started at Japanese knives, with a global and after that a Gekko and a Ryusen, two were my dreams: a HD, that by the time the 24cm gyuto was less than 200 usd and a Blazen, which by the time was 230 usd for 24 fm gyuto. At some time, both Blazen and HD 's prices got a lot higher. I got the Blazen, not the HD. Something I haven't regretted, since I got Masahiro Mvh , 148- and 149- series, from what I read has a he same characteristics with HD, just tougher, better blueprint, sharpens almost as easy as a carbon, and the 1/3 of the price ;-) Go for it!


----------

